# Paint for EMT Conduit



## temple2101 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey all, just built a light bar to raise my light using 1/2" EMT. Time for paint, but wasn't sure what would be best. Would Krylon Fusion work well or is anything else recommended? 

Thanks!
Joe


----------



## slavecorps (Jul 7, 2009)

Krylon fusion would probably work fine, but rustoleum might work better since it's made for metals. You might want to rough up the conduit a little with some steel wool first.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wash really good to remove any oils, then the steel wool, the a quality spray paint for metals. If you want a crazy car like finish you can wet sand between multiple coats and wax like a car.


----------



## temple2101 (Jun 6, 2012)

Good deal, thanks for the responses!


----------



## proaudio55 (Oct 20, 2011)

jbrady33 said:


> Wash really good to remove any oils, then the steel wool, the a quality spray paint for metals. If you want a crazy car like finish you can wet sand between multiple coats and wax like a car.


huge +1 on that. I'd use isopropyl alcohol or acetone and a rag to knock off any lubricating oils they sprayed on at the factory.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

WELL if ur gonna remove oils wait till ur done steel wooling. steel wool is loaded with oil to prevent rust.. so u'll just be adding it back on


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> WELL if ur gonna remove oils wait till ur done steel wooling. steel wool is loaded with oil to prevent rust.. so u'll just be adding it back on


 
Very good point!


----------



## Akwar-e'um (Jan 16, 2009)

My conduits were galvanized, so I used a primer for galvanized metal.


----------



## temple2101 (Jun 6, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for all the responses! Now I have to get motivated to take the thing down. I got hasty and wanted to see it installed!


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Of course you could get really fancy and send it out for powder coating!


----------

